# I want to go to France



## dawnalin (Oct 13, 2004)

I am in a pastry program currently, but I want to go to France to study more. I love to travel, and I know France is the best place in the world to go for pastries (and I want to be the best!). Does anyone know any great schools, or other opportunities in France? 
I realize that, for the most part, only students read this forum. But if any Chefs get a chance to read this and respond, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## cremebrulee (Oct 27, 2004)

Bonjour Dawnalin,

I think there are many great pastry schools here, but by all means, if you can afford it, go to France. Go there for the other wonderful things you'll learn about appreciating food and culture that you can then bring back home. If you love to travel, can speak a little of the language, you should have an experience that will help you bring back many delightful memories. Those are the memories you will happily indulge in when you're busy working in the future. If you can't afford to go for long, I suggest emailing La Mirande (www.la-mirande.fr) in Avignon. They have cooking (some baking and pastry too) classes in the spring and if you can get into a class with Christian Etienne, you will be learning from one of the top chefs in France who is also a lot of fun to work with. Good luck


----------



## zeustt4 (Nov 6, 2004)

Salut Dawnalin!

I'm in a cooking school in Lyon (France): Institut Paul Bocuse and I can tell you It is one of the best experiences I've ever had. The culinary culture is incredible and I really think It would be a great step in your carrier as It's not only a cookin, baking... experience but a life experience as well. In Paris you can find some others greats schools and all around the country in general.

http://www.lenotre.fr/ :smiles:

http://www.lcbparis.com/


----------



## chefzadi (Dec 19, 2004)

If you want to be one of the best in your field studying in France is invaluable. The standards for preparing and presenting pastries and baked goods is of a calibur not repeated anywhere else in the world. 

I was born in Lyon and I started my culinary career there. The city is considered to be the gastronomic center of France. There are lots of idyllic little villages to visit and you will be exposed to the best produce in France.


----------



## squigon (Dec 26, 2004)

I have personally been to institut Paul Bocuse and LeNotre. Both are excellent schools. You should tour both schools before deciding which to attend. Both are very different.

LeNotre, for instance, is more focused on pastry. I have personally tried the pastry and it is heavenly. You might want to check with Ms. LaGarde who will be more happy than ever to give you a tour. Their professors travel widely too to give seminars

Institut Paul Bocuse is a very reputed school with some of the best kitchens and facilities i have ever seen. Their faculty, needless to say has many award-winning chefs. They offer nearby accommodation and that really helps for international students. They have hands-on at their own restaurants which is something LeNotre does not make part and parcel of their curriculum. The lady I met is Ms. Vial.

Send me an email at [email protected] and I can connect you to them via email.


----------

